# PLAYOFFS – Round 1, Game 6: #8 Warriors (3) vs #1 Mavericks (2)



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

_vs_









*(8) Golden State Warriors* (3) 
_vs_
*(1) Dallas Mavericks* (2)

























Oakland, California
Thursday, May 3, 2007
7:30 pm PST










*Starting 5*
*Warriors*:







*PG* – Baron Davis







*SG* – Monta Ellis







*C* – Andris Biedrins







*SF* – Jason Richardson







*PF* – Stephen Jackson​ 
*Mavs*:







*PG* – Jason Terry







*SG* – Devin Harris 







*C* – DeSagana Diop 







*SF* – Josh Howard







*PF* – Dirk Nowitzki​ 
*Series Results:* 
*Game 1:* Warriors 97, Mavs 85, game thread
*Game 2:* Mavs 112, Warriors 99, game thread
*Game 3:* Warriors 109, Mavs 91, game thread 
*Game 4:* Warriors 103, Mavs 99, game thread
*Game 5:*: Mavs 118, Warriors 112, game thread
*Game 6:* : 
*Game 7:* (if necessary): Saturday, May 5, TBD, American Airlines Arena, Dallas, TX​


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

DAMMIT! at school again!!! Warriors have this one! Should be a 10+ point win! 

By the way, Jessica alba is going to be at southland(shopping center) tomorrow!(or mall, what eva u guyz call it). i will tell her if the Warriors won or not Hopefully i get a numba too :lol:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors need to go ALL out on this one. More then they have, if that is even possible. 


Good luck guys.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I just hope that there won't be too much bad blood now.

This game should come down to the last two minutes and the execution down the stretch will be crucial.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

We closed out the Lakers and the Spurs closed out the Nuggets. Now it's your turn. You can do it! Good luck!


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think it is the last real Warriors chance to win series, play like you can, play fast, make them run and you win it... Don't slow the game, you slowed tempo in game 5 in last 3 minutes and Mavs defend you easily, don't make this mistake agains  Good luck


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

thanks everyone for the support. I am suprised that so many posters have been posting on the Warriors Board.I Hope you guyz continue to post when we move into the 2nd round


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Tonight will be the night, both of our teams will make it to 2nd round. Go Warriors and Go Rockets!


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> thanks everyone for the support. I am suprised that so many posters have been posting on the Warriors Board.I Hope you guyz continue to post when we move into the 2nd round


Cause Warriors are second team after Suns for me, so I will do it in second round too


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Less than an hour to tip-off. How are the W's fans feelin' about tonight???


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: PLAYOFFS – Round 1, Game 6: #8 Warriors (3) vs #1 Mavericks (2)*

C'mon Warriors, let's finish of the Mavs tonight. The Heat are already gone, now its time to eliminate the Mavs.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: PLAYOFFS – Round 1, Game 6: #8 Warriors (3) vs #1 Mavericks (2)*

I've been waiting for this game since the conclusion of game 5... Lets go Warriors..


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

somebody get on stackhouse,,,,,,,,jesus christ


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

ffs.........foul him if u have too....try and hurt him ....anything


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

man al harrington is as useful as a chocolate teapot 

talk about disappearing come playoff time


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

warriors by 2 

goddamn half time came right at the wrong time,baron broke out of his funk and was firing BULLETS yo

if he dont play well nobody steps up,montas got to get going ....harrington can take his *** back to indy


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice half guys, come on now finish this off


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Nevermind Stack. Dirk didn't come to play today. The Warriors can't let him get hot in the 2nd half. J-Rich needs to step up now. Davis and Jackson can't do everything.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

warriors by 12 

OH GOSH STEVEN JACKSON !!!

7-7 FROM DOWNTOWN


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Warriors now up by 18. Avery calls for timeout. Howard is getting into foul trouble. Jackson scores 15 so far in the 3rd. Baron needs be careful of another technical.

Go Warriors!!!

The only thing I'm pissed off about is that I need to be heading off to work now. Dang it!!!


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Warriors By 23 

Im Calling It 

This Has To Be Over !!!!


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

oh man 

23 in front ...1 quarter left 

come on now...i wanna see every possesion using up 23 secs of the shot clock ...take a foul on any easy makes and it should be done 

COME ON !!!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

my brother tony and i predicted dubs by 25.. pretty close.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This is just crazy! You guys won!


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

off the hook


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i know i am shocked but not surprised you guys have played great against us all year, i wish you luck in the next round


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Over an hour later and I'm still stunned at how complete this blowout was against one of the best regular season teams in NBA history. What a game! We showed hustle and played our run and gun style in the 3rd quarter, and the Mavs got so discouraged they settled for jump shots!

So guys, what do you think? Do we match up better against the Jazz, or the Rockets?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm not even going to worry about the next round right now. I'm riding too much of a high off this win.

Sold game. As the course of the series unfolded, it was nice to see J-Rich steadily improve. My thoughts are with Baron's leg - the knee and hamstring need the rest if he figures to be effective in the 2nd round. 

Also, great to see:
- Baron giving credit (post game interview on TNT) to Stephen Jackson, telling the world that S-Jax doesn't nearly get enough credit for being the great player he is.
- the players come out, after having gone to the locker room, to acknowledge the crowd. Classy move. Really, one of the more moving scenes in all of sports (as it pertains to fan/team relations).
- (to a lesser extent) Snoop Dogg rockin' the W's jersey.​
Again, I can't really think or break the game down too much. Wish I had recorded it, though. Wouldn't mind watching that game again.

So when's the next game at The Oracle?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

www.starbury.com said:


> Im Calling It


You called it, man! :cheers: 

It was a fantastic win! Congratulations to the Warriors and all their fans!!! :clap2:


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Thx Aylwin,that is one of the most exciting playoff series ive seen in a long time 

Mainly because my man baron davis finally got to show what some of us have always known 

Th e scariest thing about it is,he`s had 2 acl injuries which some players never recover from,when he came into the nba he said he`d lost half a step and some vert just because of blowing his knee out at UCLA,he then went on to basically win a dunk contest(if he had`nt messed about doing silly tricks he woulda nailed the trophy easily) and then as we all know hes blown his knee again and suffered repeated injuries over the last few years.

Could you imagine how good he really could have been if his body had the longevity of someone like allen iverson who seems almost indestructable.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

yes!!!! great win! i jus got back from southland(shopping center). Jessica Alba was there:biggrin: I yelled out to her that golden state won and she looked very happy:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: S-Jax was amazing!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

snoop dogg









bd and nelly








the losers-








snoop dogg again with sum other kidz-








snoop dogg again-








Owen Wilson, Woody Harrelson, Kate Husdon and Baron Davis 








the boyz...where patrick obryant?








owen wilson in the locker room








what a man








pietrus!








good old biedrins








lataz patataz








love this pic








hahaha


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow it was da match :yay: Congratulations guys :cheers: Warriors are really fast ant furious :clap: I was really upset when Jerry made some 3pt, Davis get to the locker room... I thought "Oh ****" (don't self-edit) But he came back, he was slow in defense, but in second half I didin't felt this weakness... But Davis was really amazing offensively, what are 3pt he made over Nowitzki  It was superb... I think that in first half playaz didin't felt the real game passion, but in second half, after two Jackson's 3pt (7 3 pts he made, amazing guy) Warriors started to play for real and crushed Mavericks  It is good that there was no suspension before match... Dirk :lol: MVP :lol: it is great that the player who I hate, played so like that :lol: 

Looking for Rockets  Just two playaz to play against


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How does Baron know so many celebrities? It seems all those celebritites at the game were all his friends, well according to the sportscasters


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

HB said:


> How does Baron know so many celebrities? It seems all those celebritites at the game were all his friends, well according to the sportscasters



Well he's from LA, and went to UCLA, so he's pretty big in Socal. He's good friends with The Game too, in fact Diddy is Game's son's godfather.

I'm annoyed at Snoop bein' there isn't he a lakers fan? **** that.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This was one of the best play-off series I have ever seen - just incredible. Congratulations to the Warriors and to their fans who have hung in there during good times and bad. I am very happy for you all.

G-Force


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

here is the last 3 minutes of the 4th quarter!
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eNNZcwGQX3I"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eNNZcwGQX3I" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_j8Ak1E7sDA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_j8Ak1E7sDA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

HB said:


> How does Baron know so many celebrities? It seems all those celebritites at the game were all his friends, well according to the sportscasters


Well, I'm not one to gossip, but...

Baron went to Crossroads School in Santa Monica, where, among others, his classmates included Kate Hudson, Jessica Alba's boyfriend, and Austin Croshere (ironically enough).

Other celebs (Ronnie Lott, Carlos Santana, Dusty Baker) regulars at Bay Area sporting events.

Yet others (Woody Harrelson, Snoop) are among the more famous bandwagon riders.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

snoop dogg ....what an absolute *******...i guess he not answering kobe`s calls anymore

and how ironic that baron is giving tv love out to magic whilst the lakers are sitting at home watching the real teams play and half their celebrity entourage are new found warriors fans

**** makes me chuckle greatly


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

some more pics after the big win..

at the conan o'brien show in san francisco.


----------

